# The house



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Figured I would share some of the house.

Dog room (crate room) has a heater and a cooler in there:










Dog kennel area: (needs to be cleared and burned. the stakes are there for measurements):










Chainspot area (needs to be cleared and burned but I am thinking of adding 2 chainspots there until I can get the kennels up):










The garden (not fully pictured):










I think the critters will love their new home. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks great im jealous , cant wait to see more pics as it progresses


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wish I could work on it more but it is 43 out today and rainy..Praying for some nice weather this weekend so I can clear the kennel area and start digging.. atleast get that done. I am trying to get things done before my two get out here


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NICE!!! How much land?


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Gawd, your kennel area is going to be as big as my whole yard...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

great  Can't wait to see how it all looks


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

not very big..it is only 5 acres. the kennel area is the pasture behind the house which is 2 and they will be going by the sheds for shade in the summer though they will be housed in the indoor patio in extreme weather. the garden is going to be pretty nice and will ease the price on me when I switch them back to raw. I'd like to build a weightpull track aswell but that will come with time. right now I am focused on getting my dogs housing set up.

ugh, it's times like this I really wish Spazz was here with us. I know she would have loved it here. -.-


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

looks nice!! cant wait to see the end results!! im sure they are gonna love it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

5 acres is pretty good.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

They are sure going to love it there. I can't wait to see addition pictures of your progress


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

crossing fingers it is warm enough that we can work on it this weekend!!!!! BRING ON THE 70's!!!!!!! lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

"Only" 5 acres! I'm very jelly right now. The property looks ideal.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yezzir, 5 acres. =3 I will get out there and take more photos that are better to see then those ones.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

looks spacious! I wanna c pics of bogart hes freakin a cute! Is he full grown hes a lil mini me lol! Are you moving states or just houses?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

it is spacious and I am moving states. =3 Bogart is 8 months old and 39lbs. He is not done growing just yet.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> it is spacious and I am moving states. =3 Bogart is 8 months old and 39lbs. He is not done growing just yet.


Bogart is the same age & size as Lily... 5 acres - holy canoli! I'm barely just shy of a 1/4 acre with ppl EVERYWHERE having viva-la-fiestas behind me until 3am every other night >.<. I swear Gloria Estefan & the Miami Sound Machine live behind me, I would LOVE 5 acres of land:roll:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Bogart is the same age & size as Lily... 5 acres - holy canoli! I'm barely just shy of a 1/4 acre with ppl EVERYWHERE having viva-la-fiestas behind me until 3am every other night >.<. I swear Gloria Estefan & the Miami Sound Machine live behind me, I would LOVE 5 acres of land:roll:


I don't think I have seen Lily lately. LMAO at viva-la-fiestas. We had that issue when I was at the house in las vegas...drove me NUTS! :rofl:


----------

